# Half way



## ilroost (Oct 7, 2007)

Went out and dewormed with safeguard,trimmed hooves and cleaned them up somewhat.That is 8 of them i still have 8 to go but that will be next sunday.Sure is a chore by your self.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

It always feels so good to have everyone trimmed and wormed. I always have to do it by myself and like you usually do half one day the other half the next.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a good acomplishment! I was out trimming hooves today and checking eye lids. I trimmed 6 today and have 3 to do next time. I enjoy doing it though and I do have help getting my goats on the stand but I trim them by myself.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this is so funny it sure does sound like the timing for trimming since I to just trimmed hooves!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yup, i just got a new set of hoof trimmers and did everyone the other day.
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, Do I hear SPRING FEVER???????

We did ours and I have just two left to do. I am lucky they are REALLY my daughters goats, so she is the one out there but I am with her.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been doing my does as they approach birthing so I wind up only having to do about 3-6 at a time anyway. Then after they kid they're dewormed again.

Bucks we did all in one day but I did have hubby to help. 

Right now I'm disbudding and I'm over half way done. 3 more to go! Shew! I really hate that!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I've just got my last two minis to disbud-but being that they were two of 3-they are still to small to disbud. Then I will have my LaMancha babies-but they haven't been born yet. I need to try and get a pen cleaned out today.


----------

